# there's a burd in the hoose



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Day off work today and a long lie I thought - no such luck!
Hubby wakes me at 7am all vexed - 'there's a burd in the hoose' he says.

Turns out there's a wee stucky (starling) flying arund the living room.
Poor wee thing was terrified, crashing from window to window.

Hubby has been scared of birds every since my psycho budgie bit his ear 20 years ago.

So I had to get out of my warm bed, capture said bird and release it.

Unfortunately I pulled most of it's tail feathers out trying to get hold of it. It flew away ok, so hopefully it'll be fine.

No idea how it got in the house.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awww poor wee stucky, at least it wasn't a big huuuuge spider, or a rat, or a flesh eating midgie Hezza. Lucky you were in to rescue poor scared hubby from the birdie :lol: :lol:


----------

